
Are architecture comps going to become the default - mikejamesbird
in the same way that graphic design comps are increasingly commonplace, is architecture heading the same way? example https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.urban.com.au&#x2F;design&#x2F;2018&#x2F;07&#x2F;27&#x2F;southbank-by-beulah-designs-revealed-at-future-cities-symposium
======
Kazooie_Bird
Both graphic design and building architecture require significant knowledge of
UI/UX (yes - even building architecture).

Since UI/UX is making its round in the technology environment, I wouldn't be
surprised if trends 'hop' disciplines despite being loosely related. This may
be why more arch symposiums are appearing.

